
A Rails 3.2 application with recurring billing using Stripe - DanielKehoe
http://railsapps.github.com/rails-stripe-membership-saas/
======
mrchess
Out of the box Rails solutions with integrated payment systems scares me as it
allows people with little Rails experience to quickly allow payments.

I'd parallel my concern to beginner developers who create Rails projects that
don't check for User ownership when navigating to /edit paths.

Implementing Stripe is almost a small rite of passage. It forces you to
understand the API, and how it treats payments and other various objects.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
What you raise is a valid concern, but is it better for a new developer to
work off a best practice style example app or try to reinvent the wheel on
their own?

~~~
ryan_f
I agree. I know a lot of developers that will benefit having a good example to
work from.

~~~
mrchess
No doubt I agree as well. Best way to learn is by imitation. But yeah, it is
just a concern, that's all.

------
prezjordan
If you refined the tutorial and put it in an eBook, I would purchase it. I
think a lot of people would.

Maybe contact the pragprog [1] guys?

[1]: <http://pragprog.com/>

~~~
DanielKehoe
Thanks for the encouragement. It's what drives the project. I'm thinking about
offering some of the RailsApps advanced tutorials through a subscription site
to support the project.

~~~
tomhallett
I definitely agree!

For most things, I want to know: 1\. What are the pieces? 2\. Where do they
go? 3\. How do they interact with eachother?

When implementing payments into a site (which is a core concern for the
business/application), I'd like to know each answer in pretty good detail, so
I'd be more than happy to pay $15-$40 for an ebook which will hold my hand
through the "best practices" to those 3 answers.

~~~
DanielKehoe
Thanks for detailing the price range you'd pay. I ran some pricing tests (for
a different tutorial) and compared offers of $9 for an ebook versus $19/month
for a subscription-based online tutorial. Both offers performed well.

------
benmanns
Here's a diff that shows the differences between a fresh Rails installation
and RailsApps/rails-stripe-membership-saas as of
ea5bc35c02de4be277682dca964bff8dcb84917c.

<https://gist.github.com/3955802>

------
paulgb
I've said it before, but I'd love to see something like this as an oauth
service. If anyone's working on it, feel free to shoot me an email.

~~~
dljsjr
Stripe announced OAuth a few weeks ago.

<https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-connect>

~~~
paulgb
That's cool, but it's for sites with users who have Stripe accounts to sell
things to take payments. What I'm looking for is basically DailyCred
(<https://www.dailycred.com/>) but with paid user plans. It has to be white-
label.

~~~
jyu
If you end up finding a reliable white-label service for this please let me
know too!

~~~
Firehed
Check out the WePay API -
<https://www.wepay.com/developer/platform/authorization>

What you described is a bit vague so I'm not sure quite what you need, but it
allows you to basically spin up merchant accounts for your customers on the
fly in a way that's basically as seamless as legally possible.

------
pdenya
Thanks for doing this. I saw something similar for Python and kept meaning to
do a Rails version.

~~~
pgebhard
What's the Python example?

